# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Traumjob Zahnarzt?

## anna1708

Ich lese hier im Forum (aber noch viel fter bei den Humanis) irgendwas von "Traum" und "was ich schon immer machen wollte" und "nur das eine"...

War es schon seit Kindesbeinen euer Traum, eure Hnde in anderer Leute Mnder zu stecken?
Ich bin ja nun mittlerweile fast fertig und bin auch berzeugt, dass mir der Beruf Spa macht (brigens mehr noch als vor dem Studium), aber es ist jetzt nicht so, dass es mein absoluter Traum ist und war. Ich kann damit sicher  glcklich werden, aber das knnte ich auch in 10 anderen Berufen.

Also, wie siehts bei euch aus? Schon immer der "Traum" oder besser unbedingte Wunsch gewesen, Zahnarzt zu werden?

----------


## baugruen

na ja, mein traum wre, gar nicht arbeiten zu mssen oder ein weingut zu betreiben  :hmmm...: 

bin in die zahnmedizin auch eher so reingestolpert, bereue den schritt aber nicht.
wann hast du dich denn fr die zm entschieden, anna?

----------


## anna1708

erst nach dem abi. bin auch familir nicht durch zahnrzte "vorbelastet". 
ich tue mich oft schwer damit, zu verstehen, wie manche sehr junge menschen sich extrem auf das, was sie ihren traum nennen, versteifen und nichts anderes akzeptieren knnen und wollen. als wre die medizin der heilige gral. 
wenn ich in der situation wre, dass ich wei, ich msste erstmal sechs jahre auf einen studienplatz warten, dann sechs jahre studieren, dann nochmal fa-ausbildung - da wrde ich sagen, ja wre schn, aber das ist es mir nicht wert. so viel traum ist es dann nicht, dann eben was anderes schnes. hnlich wie bei dir, ich knnte mir auch andere tolle dinge vorstellen. winzer sein zwar nicht  :hmmm...:  , aber es gibt auch viele andere schne berufe.

----------

